# Any chance that Moebius might get a DC comics license?



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

We are all aware that the Moebius license with Marvel is limited to the four excellent kits now being produced: Spiderman, The Green Goblin, and two Ironman kits. 
I was just wondering if there is any possibility of Moebius getting a license with DC COMICS any time in the near future. 
I think it would be great to see some of their classic super heros and villians made into new Moebius kits.
Possibly a series of kits based on The Justice League, or The New Gods, etc.

Thank you for all the great kits you've put out so far Frank, they've been awesome!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Two Ironman kits?

I must be out of the loop. What is the second one? Or is this referring to the 
"Mark 2" ?


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Two Ironman kits?
> 
> I must be out of the loop. What is the second one? Or is this referring to the
> "Mark 2" ?


The Mark 2


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish they'd carry on with Marvel and give us a comic book Hulk plus other Marvel characters too.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Countdown.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> I wish they'd carry on with Marvel and give us a comic book Hulk plus other Marvel characters too.


Same here, but as I understand it, Marvel would only grant a limited license at this time.
A license with DC/Warner Bros. might cover many other things besides the comics.
Just a thought.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like a great idea to me, I'd love a new styrene Superman, Batman ect. I've got a gut feeling it will happen, ( its just the logical progression of things) but maybe it will be a couple of years down the road, since they are working with Marvel at the present time.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Countdown.




:lol:Its to early yet. It will happen though. It can take up to 2 days for the hammer to strike.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I wish they'd carry on with Marvel and give us a comic book Hulk plus other Marvel characters too.


I wish we could too, but after what we've gone through on everything at Marvel, it makes no sense. Ask me at a show sometime to explain the whole story with Marvel....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius said:


> I wish we could too, but after what we've gone through on everything at Marvel, it makes no sense. Ask me at a show sometime to explain the whole story with Marvel....


"You can do the Hulk, but since we've assigned all th interesting poses to action figures and statuettes, your Hulk must be sitting on a park bench reading a paper and wearing a fedora. You may _not _have his legs crossed."

Like that?


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*Just Thankful!*

Hey Frank - I am just Thankful for what you are doing for us - I am sure there are a lot of Kits you'd like to do...

Thank-you very much!!!

Looking forward to the New kits! Now I need time to build!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I can't wait for a line of New Gods kits. Just gotta have Big Bertha


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the WONDER TWINS and GLEEK!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank- wonder if the Marvel thing was worth it- Iron Man was a disappointment(the kit) to me and if Marvel botched the pose- there you go...DC licence IF Dark Knight was included would have been awesome sales potential for you- Batpod and Tumbler KITS would be well, fantastic.
Gary:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> "You can do the Hulk, but since we've assigned all th interesting poses to action figures and statuettes, your Hulk must be sitting on a park bench reading a paper and wearing a fedora. You may _not _have his legs crossed."
> 
> Like that?


It's even weirder than that!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm, Frank, Do you think DC would be any easier to work with? I'd bet a nickle they are two peas in a pod LOL.. I hope I'm wrong! It just seems like a common complaint whenever anyone deals with another party for a license agreement. Yours is not the first nightmare ( or at least weird) story I've heard!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I guess more often than not, its tricky bidness indeed. A hearty thanks for all your efforts! It seems like being a model kit producer would be the greatest job in the world. But I'm sure there is enough aggravation to balance it all out and make it more like "Work" I bet youve gotten more than a few grey hairs since you started!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Like Marvel, DC/Warner Bros. has far too many properties to sit here and try to list all the ones that would make good kits, there are plenty! 
I was just curious to see if there might be any chance that maybe sometime in the future Moebius might be inclined to seek out a license with them and possibly bring out some excellent new kits like they did with the Marvel kits.
I am aware of the many kit suggestions, and requests that have been put forth to Moebius, and I have read the sticky about why some kits do not get made, so, I am not asking for any particular kit to be made, that usually only gets the thread locked. 
As I said earlier, I was just curious to see if there might be a possibility of a license with them for FUTURE projects, and I don't believe that the question of a DC/Warner Bros. license has ever been discussed before, so I asked.

To Frank, and all others who have responded to this thread so far, I thank you for your time and consideration, and I value your opinions greatly.

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

spindrift said:


> ..DC licence IF Dark Knight was included would have been awesome sales potential for you- Batpod and Tumbler KITS would be well, fantastic.
> Gary:wave:


And a Batcopter! :tongue:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's quite possible that DC might be more accommodating towards the model kit industry than marvel is.Of course Superman and Batman might be more touchy subjects,but I wouldn't mind having other Superhero figures such as Dr. Fate and The Spirit.The most stunning figures often comes from the less well known superheroes.As far as other Marvel figures are concerned.Wouldn't mind seeing the Spiderman Supervillains such as Mysterio,The Rhino and Electro.These figures already exist in bigger 1/6th scale resin figures.So reducing them to 1/8th scale for kit production would be easy.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Spider Man and Green Goblin have not arrived in stores yet. Those are iconic characters but we have no way to know how sucessful they will be as styrene kits. We obviously think that they'll be a big hit but won't KNOW for several months.
I'd suggest that it is very premature to begin discussions of lesser DC Comic book characters...such as Dr. Fate and the Spirit.
If / when Moebius has DC character kits we will be sure to announce it for everyone to hear. 
Thank you for your enthusiam but please remember we will never be able do everything everybody wishes for.

Dave


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> I wish we could too, but after what we've gone through on everything at Marvel, it makes no sense. Ask me at a show sometime to explain the whole story with Marvel....




Unfortunately it might be a long time before I can make it to any shows across the big pond there, but who knows!

I know I'm probably flogging a dead horse but I just hope that if Spidey and the Goblin are good sellers (they look from the photo's as if they deserve to be) circumstances might change and we get more Marvel kits including the Hulk.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think that Moebius has any intentions to burn any bridges behind us as we move forward.
However new Marvel kits do not appear to be in our immediate future at this time - that is AT THIS TIME - however nothing is carved in stone and things do change.

There is no way for me to predict where we'll find ourselves in three or four years...Hulk is not in the cards right now - we don't see a Hulk kit in our future, right now, today, but then my crystal ball hasn't worked very welll for quite some time...and I think that Frank's is only giving answers to questions about the next year or so...We may not renew the Marvel license - if so we won't run out of neat new projects. (trust me on this, we have lots of things being planned and developed)

Both Frank and I have repeatedly tried to make the point that we can only do so much - As we have said over and over -we long lists of suggestions and ideas. The cold hard fact remains that we can only produce a dozen or so kits a year, and we want them all to sell well - so there is just no way we can do everything that each of you is wishing for.
Some suggestions are just non starters for injection molded styrene kits - they may be neat ideas, and they might sell to 1000 people - and we'll go broke really fast making kits like that! 
You guys need to trust that Frank's judgement is sound and try to manage your dissapointment when your personal pet project doesn't materialize as a Moebius styrene model kit.

Wishing for new kits is ok, but I personally find that building a kit is much more enjoyable than wishing for one!


Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

While Moebius's resources are limited (as is any business'), our enthusiasm is UNBRIDLED. We dream big, darn it! I'm in no way disappointed in Frank, Dave, and the others' efforts. Quite the contrary, I am as happy and excited as I was back in the 60's with the models coming out. 
I do enjoy reading my fellow model enthusiasts' suggestions and speculations. For me, this is part of the fun of the hobby. I don't really expect to see most of the suggestions on the shelves any time soon.
But on the other hand, that zombie kit I brought up a long time ago would surely be a best seller and I'm sure that ....blather blather yada-yada-yada.:tongue:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> You guys need to trust that Frank's judgement is sound and try to manage your dissapointment when your personal pet project doesn't materialize as a Moebius styrene model kit.
> 
> Wishing for new kits is ok, but I personally find that building a kit is much more enjoyable than wishing for one!
> 
> ...


No truer words were ever spoken Dave! 
I don't think there has been very much dissapointment expressed toward anything that Moebius has produced so far, or in any future kits that you guys have announced, in fact, there has been a great deal of praise, and eager anticipation, and rightfully so. 
The fact is, you guys make great stuff, the very best that anyone has seen in many years, and it is hard not to get excited at any future prospects that may or may not come about from Moebius.

Personally, I can't wait to get my hands on the Spiderman and Goblin kits, they look fantastic! And I also eagerly await all of your future kits no matter what they may be, but I still hope that maybe somewhere down the line there might be a series of DC charactors, as well as Marvel for everyone to enjoy.

Thanks Dave and Frank for all you do, you and Moebius are the BEST!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dave Metzner said:


> I don't think that Moebius has any intentions to burn any bridges behind us as we move forward.
> However new Marvel kits do not appear to be in our immediate future at this time - that is AT THIS TIME - however nothing is carved in stone and things do change.
> 
> There is no way for me to predict where we'll find ourselves in three or four years...Hulk is not in the cards right now - we don't see a Hulk kit in our future, right now, today, but then my crystal ball hasn't worked very welll for quite some time...and I think that Frank's is only giving answers to questions about the next year or so...We may not renew the Marvel license - if so we won't run out of neat new projects. (trust me on this, we have lots of things being planned and developed)
> ...








Thanks from me also Dave and Frank! Just like to back up what the others have said and that we trust both your judgements to bring us great new kits:thumbsup:.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe we should stop bugging Moebius and ask Mr. Bowen who is responsible for sculpting most Superhero figures in 1/6th scale resin,if he would be interested in manufacturing these same figure kits in 1/8th scale styrene.I believe that model kit manufacturers easily do this by using a pantograph arm to reduce size directly from the original size figure.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> Maybe we should stop bugging Moebius and ask Mr. Bowen who is responsible for sculpting most Superhero figures in 1/6th scale resin,if he would be interested in manufacturing these same figure kits in 1/8th scale styrene.I believe that model kit manufacturers easily do this by using a pantograph arm to reduce size directly from the original size figure.


Good idea! Let us know what he says.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

He might reduce the size and do them in resin, but I doubt he has the cash to have styrene tooling made. Its a major investment. plus for that large of a release you would have to have a license agreement to sell em.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No it's not "easy" or "simple" to take an existing figure and just pantogrph it down to produce a styrene kit. Figures sculpted for styrene injection are different from figures desighed to be cast in resin or molded in vinyl. The Bowen 1/6 scale figs will NOT translate directly to styrene injection molding - You cannot "simply" pantograph a figure with the undercuts and textures seen in the Bowen 1/6 pieces. Those pieces will need to be re-sculpted for production as Styrene kits.
The other assumption being made is that those characters will sell sufficiently large numbers to pay the substantial investment required to tool them in styrene.

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the question about a DC license have been answered. It seems that the horse is ready for the glue factory!
Time to close the thread.

PM Moderator


----------

